# Remember Freedom is Not Free



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Now it starts.... 

Remember Freedom is Not Free 

Many Americans are scared-to-death at what's coming.... 

The bill that is being pushed in 18 states requires all ammunition to be encoded by the manufacturer in a database of all ammunition sales. So they will know how much you buy and what calibers. Nobody can sell any ammunition after June 30, 2009 unless the ammunition is coded. 

Any privately held uncoded ammunition must be destroyed by July 1, 2011(Including hand loaded ammo). They will also charge a .05 cent tax on every round, so every box of ammo you buy will go up at least $2.50 or more! 

If they can deprive you of ammo they do not need to take your gun! 

This legislation is currently pending in 18 states: Alabama , Arizona , California , Connecticut , Hawaii , Illinois , Indiana , Kentucky , Maryland , Mississippi , Missouri , New Jersey , New York , Pennsylvania , Rhode Island , South Carolina , Tennessee , and Washington . 

To find more about the anti-gun group that is sponsoring this legislation and the specific legislation for each state, go to: 


http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

what a bunch of idiotsukey:


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

You got that right!!


----------



## Bushwackr (Jul 10, 2008)

Well im not from any of those states. Im sure that this will be in my backyard soon enough. Everyone has to come together to stop this crap. The ONLY people that this will hurt is Law Abiding Citizens. It will only get worse NOT better. We can thank our upcoming dictator sorry president and his partners in crime for this garbage. I guess no one else has checked out what these people stand for. It sure isnt for outdoorsman and women of this country. As for freedom we wont have that for very much longer. I hope that I am proved very wrong, but the the times are changing and radical groups now run the show


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*get inolved*

call and email all of your representatives and let them know how you feel about it. vote against them if they vote against your beliefs.


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

BeachBow said:


> Now it starts....
> 
> Remember Freedom is Not Free
> 
> ...


I am NOT in support of this proposed legislation, but to be clear, this only applies to ammunition for handguns and assault weapons, NOT all ammunition.

.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

How exactly does coding ammunition stop crimes or what not? How exactly would one know if you were still producing hand loaded charges?
Why would any law biding citizen care if the ammo was coded?

So what?


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

ascmtn said:


> I am NOT in support of this proposed legislation, but to be clear, this only applies to ammunition for handguns and assault weapons, NOT all ammunition.
> 
> .



I "think" California wants to require all ammuntion be etched, but I have to look myself. The bill they show comes out as making stricter standards for EMS personnel.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

ascmtn said:


> I am NOT in support of this proposed legislation, but to be clear, this only applies to ammunition for handguns and assault weapons, NOT all ammunition.
> 
> .


And how long after they get this passed, do you think it'll be before they start requiring it for ALL ammunition? They'll sneak it in, one small piece at a time, while the public goes blindly about their business. By the time we wake up, they'll have most of it done, and no amount of screaming will stop them from finishing us off. Seen it happen too many times because we're so apathetic about our rights. Look at England. They took all their weapons, and now, not only can't they defend themselves from criminals, they can't even defend themselves from their own government.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

BeachBow said:


> And how long after they get this passed, do you think it'll be before they start requiring it for ALL ammunition? They'll sneak it in, one small piece at a time, while the public goes blindly about their business. By the time we wake up, they'll have most of it done, and no amount of screaming will stop them from finishing us off. Seen it happen too many times because we're so apathetic about our rights. Look at England. They took all their weapons, and now, not only can't they defend themselves from criminals, they can't even defend themselves from their own government.


excellent point! :thumbs_updon't forget Canada, Australia! they took alot of their rights too:thumbs_do


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

*2008 House Bill 1260*

Well At least for now it is not on the table that I can as of yet it was introduce and sent right too committee. That was last year but it is floating out there that is for sure. I wrote my House Rep too see where he stands on the issue since I read it as just another Tax to goto the State and has no value at all. Except too track ammo and cost us money (tax) a way of finger printing if you will. So what happens in a robbery, the bad guys still have the ammo and the good guys paid for a use less law again. As stated before another way to get in our pocket for other stupid laws. http://www.in.gov/legislative/bills/2008/IN/IN1260.1.html Here is the link and the actual bill for those interested in reading it. As see it another Tax for the good people of Ind.


----------

